# Pre-Heresy Iron Warriors Dev Sgt



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I am doing an Iron Warrior Devastator squad here is the Sgt


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

new update


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn eisen looks great!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice stuff Eisen - great choice of parts and painted pretty dam well with a nice limited palate. Great concept as well. Can't wait to see the rest of the squad.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

:rock: 

Nice job Eisen.


----------



## craigus (Oct 4, 2007)

I love pre heresy modles that is one of the best i have seenk:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats is just beautiful. Nice paint job and lovely model! RESPECT!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks awesome, very nice dirty effect on the metal. Are you going to paint a logo or something on the big yellow belt buckle??


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

That looks beautiful Eisenhorn, but weren't pre-heresy iron warrior colours black with gold trim and silver shoulderpads rather than silver with gold trim?


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

TBh I've seen the PH colors both Black shoulderpads and steel shoulderpads in the artwork.
I'm going to have to wait to get a descripiton from the novels when they finally get to the IF vs IW duel to know for sure.


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 9, 2008)

Very well done. Great conversion.


----------

